# Chaffinch



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We have had a chaffinch i our garden for more than a week now.Spends most of his time sitting on the MH wing mirror which i have turned in,bird dropping all over the mirror arm.
We love watching it,but we are away in 2 weeks.I have put up another mirror on a tree in the garden,hoping it will get attached to that.
I feel really mean because it appears to be happy looking at it`s self in the mirror.      .

Les


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

must be a female then :lol:


----------

